# You don't supppose.....?



## Herald (May 10, 2006)

You don't suppose the climate could have changed by...let's say.....a cataclysmic event...say like.....a flood?

Naaaah. Probably not. Silly thought.

Oh where have the Mammoths gone?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 10, 2006)

bill, are you implying the Flood killed the mammoths?


----------



## Herald (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> bill, are you implying the Flood killed the mammoths?



Nooo. But the flood did bring climate change to the earth, which resulted in eventual extinction of certain species.

[Edited on 5-10-2006 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 10, 2006)

how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Herald (May 10, 2006)

Matthew,

I not responding to you with the intent of offering convincing proofs. My OP was an attempt to show what secular science is using as reasons for the demise of ancient land mammals. But from a conversational standpoint here are my reasons for believing that climate change resulted in mass extinction of species.

1. *Young earth vs. Old earth.* I am an unapologetic young earth theorist. I am aware of some old earth theories that allow for a longer period of time (post-flood) for the the extinction of species due to natural order or external conditions. I disagree with them.

2. *Radical climate change.* There is textual as well as scientific evidence that points to the earth being tropical or sub-tropical pre-flood. Genesis 2:6 tells us how the pre-flood earth was watered. I don't see any scriptural support to change that view prior to the flood. If the earth was tropical or sub-tropical, there may not have been polar icecaps. This means certain mammals may have existed further north than they do today. The climate change instituted by the flood introduced temperate and arctic conditions to our planet. Depending on how you render the text in Genesis 7:11 either the flood commenced with rain or from rain and water coming forth through the surface of the earth. In order for their to be rain there must be clouds. Meteorologists will attest to the fact atmospheric humidity, driven by solar energy, is the main force behind all weather patterns on this planet. It effects temperature and global climate conditions. The earth had never experienced anything like this before, prior to the flood. 

3. *Full earth flood.* Some Christians scholars theorize that the flood was not global. I reject this out of hand. I see no evidence, either scriptural or scientific, to support this view.

4. *Absence of mass species.* There is estimated to be hundreds of extinct species (re: Institute for Creation Research) that perished post-flood. These would include numerous dinosaurs and our friend the mammoth. While it would be disingenuous to pin all extinctions on post-flood climate changes, it is not a stretch to blame the demise of the dinosaurs on that very reason. The introduction of arctic and temperate zones moved indigenous animals out of their habitat. Eventually they became extinct.

Matt, I don't have the science to share with you. This is my opinion and it is worth exactly what opinions are worth.









[Edited on 5-11-2006 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------

